# Happy Birthday Manny Pacquiao!!



## Stickgrappler (Dec 17, 2013)

Icepac = Chuck "Iceman" Liddell and Manny "Pacman" Pacquiao share a birthday today!!

Happy Birthday to both Chuck Liddell (44) and Manny Pacquiao (35)!!!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/happy-35th-birthday-manny-pacman.html

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/happy-44th-birthday-chuck-liddell.html



Happy Birthday champs!


----------

